# Phone wont recieve emojis



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

forget about apps and upgrades, the subject phone is a cheesy not-smart phone. Anyway, we get stuff like this:

��

Is there some website I can plug these into and then see what the actual emoji sent was?

Thanks,


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Are these symbols �� the exact ones that appear on your phone? From what I've read, some websites do exist to decode the symbols, but I searched for these �� and found nothing.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

adriesba said:


> Are these symbols �� the exact ones that appear on your phone? From what I've read, some websites do exist to decode the symbols, but I searched for these �� and found nothing.


Oops, no this is what came on the email after my wife sent it to my email from her phone. On her phone it was just two upright rectangles. She sent them to my son, who has a smart phone, and he got them as a single smiley face.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Were there any letters or numbers with the rectangles?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

adriesba said:


> Were there any letters or numbers with the rectangles?


There was a text message and after the text just two open upright rectangles. Now she informs me that they always come through that way so there is no translation, it is simply not recognized by her phone. She will have to graduate to a smart phone. Ha, I have a stupid phone also but nobody sends me emojis.

Thanks, but it looks like I have come to a dead end.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Yeah, I don't know much about this sort of thing, but I don't think there is an easy way to decode them if they don't come through differently. Probably the best option if you don't have a smartphone is to send them to someone who does like you said.


----------

